# anyone with the hursley and hambledon hunt (hampshire)



## LeannePip (21 September 2012)

im a hunting newbie so please be nice!!  i want to get out and do some cubing and this is my most local hunt i think and know a few people who hunt with them - just wondering if you had any dates you could let me know - also whats the attire for pre-season stuff ect?  alssooo just a general hunting Q - i've never hunted before and neither has my horse - she's well behaved in company and normally so easy to hack - i know its very different, I'm going to put a green ribbon in her tail as she's obviously and newbie and green - but should i also put a red one in too because i have no idea how she'll fact so to be in the safe side or will that give us a bad name? :S


----------



## Clava (21 September 2012)

Sorry can't help (although my friend and neighbour hunts with them), but the Southdowns bloodhounds are fun if you just wanted to get out more


----------



## LeannePip (21 September 2012)

i hope your friends are nice!  unfortunately i can't hunt with the SDBH there are a number of people that i know hunt with them who would just ruin it for me I'm afraid, won't name names but they have been very nasty + if my youngster misbehaved it would just add fuel to the fire so best go where i don't know many people :L


----------



## Judgemental (21 September 2012)

LeannePip said:



			im a hunting newbie so please be nice!!  i want to get out and do some cubing and this is my most local hunt i think and know a few people who hunt with them - just wondering if you had any dates you could let me know - also whats the attire for pre-season stuff ect?  alssooo just a general hunting Q - i've never hunted before and neither has my horse - she's well behaved in company and normally so easy to hack - i know its very different, I'm going to put a green ribbon in her tail as she's obviously and newbie and green - but should i also put a red one in too because i have no idea how she'll fact so to be in the safe side or will that give us a bad name? :S
		
Click to expand...

Seeing that you have sought some advice. The first thing that you should do, is refer to what was known as Cubbing as Autumn Hunting. Cubbing is now illegal under the 2004 Hunting Act.

Dates or meets, i.e. Early Morning Hunting to which Autumn Hunting is also sometimes now known. As you live in the country, you may be acquainted with the secretary. Such details are rarely displayed on this forum. Indeed you could pop round to the kennels at Droxford or are they at Hursley. I forget. No doubt some kind soul on this board will advise.

Dress code. Tweed Jacket, black boots if you are a lady and brown if you are a gentleman. No need to stand on ceremony. Tie not a Stock. Spurs optional. 

Grooming of horse, well presentable, just a rub down with a body brush and stable rubber, but no plaiting or putting the tail up. A few stable stains are quite acceptable. No hoof oil. No coloured Brow Bands or Poncey Numnas &#8211; (Pink OMG!). No hip flasks etc.     

So far as the ribbons in the tail are concerned. Green sounds good in the circumstances.

Red is only if she is a kicker. 

The rest of The Field will immediately know you are new and see the green ribbon and that should be sufficient.   

Hope you have an enjoyable first morning. You will always remember your first.

Finally what ever you do, do not kick a hound. If you are unsure of your horse, try and keep it away for hounds until you are certain.

Just seen your last post.

Hum how very interesting, is there a particular issue, we all try and give reasonable advice?


----------



## sarahw4517 (21 September 2012)

Find Farley Farm and ask for Jackie she is joint master.


----------



## Clava (22 September 2012)

LeannePip said:



			i hope your friends are nice!  unfortunately i can't hunt with the SDBH there are a number of people that i know hunt with them who would just ruin it for me I'm afraid, won't name names but they have been very nasty + if my youngster misbehaved it would just add fuel to the fire so best go where i don't know many people :L
		
Click to expand...

My friend is exceptionally nice  look out for a gorgeous large grey (white) ID cross . So sorry you don't like the South Downs bloodhounds - we are nice if you joined up with us , I don't know any of the others personally that hunt with them, but they have always been very pleasant.


----------



## LeannePip (22 September 2012)

Judgemental said:



			Seeing that you have sought some advice. The first thing that you should do, is refer to what was known as Cubbing as Autumn Hunting. Cubbing is now illegal under the 2004 Hunting Act.

Dates or meets, i.e. Early Morning Hunting to which Autumn Hunting is also sometimes now known. As you live in the country, you may be acquainted with the secretary. Such details are rarely displayed on this forum. Indeed you could pop round to the kennels at Droxford or are they at Hursley. I forget. No doubt some kind soul on this board will advise.

Dress code. Tweed Jacket, black boots if you are a lady and brown if you are a gentleman. No need to stand on ceremony. Tie not a Stock. Spurs optional. 

Grooming of horse, well presentable, just a rub down with a body brush and stable rubber, but no plaiting or putting the tail up. A few stable stains are quite acceptable. No hoof oil. No coloured Brow Bands or Poncey Numnas  (Pink OMG!). No hip flasks etc.     

So far as the ribbons in the tail are concerned. Green sounds good in the circumstances.

Red is only if she is a kicker. 

The rest of The Field will immediately know you are new and see the green ribbon and that should be sufficient.   

Hope you have an enjoyable first morning. You will always remember your first.

Finally what ever you do, do not kick a hound. If you are unsure of your horse, try and keep it away for hounds until you are certain.

Just seen your last post.

Hum how very interesting, is there a particular issue, we all try and give reasonable advice?
		
Click to expand...

thank you judgemental - will now call it autumn hunting  met a friend today who hunts with them and he has given me a few dates but am going to give the secretary a ring too i expect. and will stay as far away from the hounds as possible - my horse is good with dogs at the yard and used to them running all over the place but just to be on the safe side!  - the issue with the people from the hunt has nothing to do with the forum or advice - i used to ride for some people and when i was offered the ride on another horse at the yard they turned it very nasty and personal - to the extent of sending r.i.p cards to the horses owner. . . i'd just rather stay away from people like that if i can help it!



Clava said:



			My friend is exceptionally nice  look out for a gorgeous large grey (white) ID cross . So sorry you don't like the South Downs bloodhounds - we are nice if you joined up with us , I don't know any of the others personally that hunt with them, but they have always been very pleasant.
		
Click to expand...

thank you clava! maybe when I'm feeling brave i might pop in! but in the meantime will look out for a very beautiful grey horse!


----------



## Judgemental (22 September 2012)

LeannePip said:



			thank you judgemental - will now call it autumn hunting  met a friend today who hunts with them and he has given me a few dates but am going to give the secretary a ring too i expect. and will stay as far away from the hounds as possible - my horse is good with dogs at the yard and used to them running all over the place but just to be on the safe side!  - the issue with the people from the hunt has nothing to do with the forum or advice - i used to ride for some people and when i was offered the ride on another horse at the yard they turned it very nasty and personal - to the extent of sending r.i.p cards to the horses owner. . . i'd just rather stay away from people like that if i can help it!



thank you clava! maybe when I'm feeling brave i might pop in! but in the meantime will look out for a very beautiful grey horse!
		
Click to expand...

This may have been mentioned in a previous thread or post, so my apologies to all if it is a rehearsal.

One of the reasons for keeping a selection of chickens and fowl about stables on a wholly free range basis, is so that horses are 

a) used to 'thing's unexpectantly running about their legs and therefore do not kick hounds or dogs - hopefully.

b)generally it is helpful so far as horses being used to pheasants flying up. Bet there is not one single poster who has not been on a horse spooked by a pheasant and/or game birds at one time or another.   

c) they clear up (hopefully) all the feed dropped around mangers and thus

d) reduce the readily supply of food for vermin.

e) of course they lays eggs too!

f) personally I like to hear a cockerel 

The look, smells and sounds of a yard are all important


----------



## LeannePip (23 September 2012)

ahaa thank you judgmental - unfortunatly my yo would be pretty pee'vd if i set her chickens/cockrel loose in order to hound proof my horse  1)her dressage beasts would probably never leave the stables and 2) they're a pain in the a**s!! so any other ideas on hound proofing horses?


----------

